# Struts beans



## Guest (30. Jan 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe vor kurzem angefangen mich in Struts, JSP und beans einzuarbeiten. Ja, alles auf einmal 

Im Prinzip funktioniert alles wunderbar nur habe ich mein gesamtes Projekt auf Struts 2.x ausgelegt. Das größte Problem ist, dass ich es einfach nicht hinbekomme mit Struts beans zu befüllen. Mit <jsp:useBean ist es kein Problem. 

Ganz konkret sieht es folgendermassen aus:

1. user authentifiziert sich

2. Eine Action wird aufgerufen...Datenbankabfrage usw.

3. Ergebnis JSP anzeigen. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt kann ich mit <sroperty...> auf die einzelnen Parameter der Actionklasse zugreifen. Nehmen wir an es gibt einen Parameter namens bn. Dann liefert mir <sroperty value="bn"/>
den Wert der in bn steht.

Nun ist es ja wenig sinnvoll immer wieder die DB zu bemühen um Daten auszulesen die man permanent braucht. Also schrieb ich mir eine User-Bean die im Prinzip alle Userrelevanten Daten beinhalten soll.

Auf meiner Ergebnisseite (JSP) sage ich nun


```
<s:bean name="MeineBean" id="bean">
<s:set name="mail" scope="session"/>
</s:bean>
```

Er soll also die in der Actionklasse ermittelte email in die Userbean schreiben.

Leider funktioniert es so nicht. Was mache ich falsch.

Ein anderer Ansatz war JSP und useBean zu bemühen. Also


```
<jsp:useBean id="user" class="myMts.User" scope="session"></jsp:useBean>

<jsp:setProperty name="user" property="mail"/>
```

Hier habe ich das Problem, dass die in der Actionklasse ermittelten Parameter offensichtlich nicht in der ergebnis JSP zur Verfügung stehen.

Am liebsten wäre mir, wenn ich sagen könnte...


```
<jsp:useBean id="user" class="myMts.User" scope="session"></jsp:useBean>

<jsp:setProperty name="user" property="mail" value="gibMirVonStruts(mail)"/>
```

Vielleicht mache ich da auch Syntaktisch etwas falsch??

Vielen Dank im Voraus. Mein Projekt lässt sich aufgrund von Zeitmangel leider nicht auf Struts 1.x umstellen. Ich hätte dann zwar einige Probleme nicht mehr (wie Layout z.B.) aber insgesamt würde die Umstellung zu lange dauern...Vor allem aufgrund meiner wenigen Erfahrung. 

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar. Vielleicht macht es auch sin, die benötigten Daten für die User-Bean nochmals im JSP per SQL anzufragen und dann zu speichern. da ich die DB aber schon mit Struts bemühe und einer Action wätre es natürlich schön, wenn cih die Resultate einfach über das <jsp:useBean>-Tag aufgreifen könnte.


----------



## lokiht (30. Jan 2007)

Hatte mich leider noch nicht eingelogt bei der erstellung dieses Posts....

Gast <=> LokiHT


----------



## HLX (31. Jan 2007)

Kenne Struts 2 noch nicht, aber unter Struts 1 ging das so:


Setzen der Werte erfolgt in der Action:

```
public ActionForward execute(ActionMapping mapping, ActionForm form,
		HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response)
		throws Exception {
    MyBean bean = (MyBean)request.getSession().getAttribute("meineBean");
    if(bean == null) {
             bean = new MyBean();

             // TODO: befülle bean mit Werten aus der Datenbank
    
    }
    request.getSession().setAttribute("meineBean", bean);
    // die Bean hängt nun an der Session und ist gefüllt
}
```

Auslesen des Bean-Attributes "mail" in der JSP:

```
<bean:write name="meineBean" property="mail"/>
```


----------



## lokiht (2. Feb 2007)

vielen Dank für die Antwort. das werde ich mal ausprobieren und hoffen, dass es mit Struts2 funktioniert


----------



## lokiht (4. Feb 2007)

Erstmal noch vielen Dank für die Antwort. Ich habe meinen Code dahingehend erweitert. 


```
package login;

import java.io.IOException;

import javax.servlet.ServletException;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletRequest;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletResponse;

import logic.DBOps;
import myMts.User;

import org.apache.struts2.dispatcher.mapper.ActionMapping;

import com.opensymphony.xwork2.ActionSupport;

public class Login extends ActionSupport {
	private String bn = null;

	private String pw = null;

	public String execute(ActionMapping mapping, HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response) throws Exception {

		if (isInvalid(getBn()))
			return INPUT;
		if (isInvalid(getPw()))
			return INPUT;

		DBOps dbops = new DBOps();
               //Login erfolgreich
		if (dbops.login(getBn(), getPw())) {
			
                     User bean = (User)request.getSession().getAttribute("User");
			
			if(bean == null) {
	             bean = new User();

	             // TODO: befülle bean mit Werten aus der Datenbank
	             
	             bean.setBn("TestUserBean");
	             bean.setPw(pw);
	   
	    }
	    request.getSession().setAttribute("User", bean); 		
			
			return SUCCESS;
		}//Login schlug fehl, Benutzer existiert nicht
                else {
			setMsg("Login fehlgeschlagen!");
			setReason("Benutzername und/oder Passwort falsch");
			return ERROR;
		}
		
		/*TODO
		 * Benutzerdaten komplett holen und setzen
		 * Wichtig zum speichern in der User Bean
		 */
		
	}
```

Ich bekomme schonmal keine Exception, was sehr schön ist 

Nur kann ich die Userbean nicht auslesen, da es das bean write nicht mehr gibt. Zumindest nicht in der Struts2 Taglib oder ich habe etwas übersehen.

Dort müsste das in etwas wie folgt gehen:

JSP:


```
<s:bean name="User"> Willkommen <s:property value="bn"/> </s:bean>
```
...um beispielsweise das Attribut bn auszulesen.

Nur scheint so nicht zu gehen


----------



## lokiht (4. Feb 2007)

*Verzweiflung* 

Eine bean auszulesen in einer JSP klappt nun wunderbar mit 


```
<s:bean name="myMts.User" id="user">
  Willkommen <s:property value="bn"/>
</s:bean>
```

leider funktioniert es nicht, den Inhalt der bean in der Action zu setzen. Entweder wird der Inhalt nicht korrekt gesetzt oder aber obiger Code erzeugt eine neue Instanz von User womit dann der neue gesetzte bn nicht ausgegeben wird. Hat noch jemand eine Idee woran es liegen könnte.  Im Prinzip soll es ja so gehen, dass sich ein User einloggt, Daten aus der DB geholt werden, die Daten werden in eine Bean geschrieben und auf den nachfolgenden Seiten nur aus dieser bean geholt. 

Vielen dank im Voraus


----------



## SnooP (6. Feb 2007)

Also ich kenn mich leider auch nicht mit Struts2 aus - aber kannst du nicht auch einfach die ActionForm dafür nutzen... - dann könntest du der einfach entsprechend mehr Attribute geben (inkl. getter/setter) und darauf zugreifen in der execute-Methode. Diese Bean ist dann implizit in den nachfolgenden Seiten zugreifbar (unter struts1 halt mit bean:write - bei dir irgendwie anders *g*)...


----------



## Guest (19. Feb 2007)

Hi, 
ich hab mich bisher auch nur sehr kurz mit Struts 2 beschäftigt, aber eine der wichtigen Anderungen ist, das man im Gegensatz zu Struts 1 keine FormBeans mehr benötigt. Man kann in der jsp direkt auf die ActionBean durchgreifen. Die Action-Klasse ist jetzt keine Singleton mehr sondern wird pro Request erzeugt, wordurch sie nicht mehr ThreadSafe zu sein braucht. 
Die execute() Methode benötigt auch keine Parameter mehr. Wenn man das request-Objekt benötigt, dann erstellt man einfach die folgende Methode. Man benötigt dann natürlich ein Klassen-request Objekt.

```
public void setServletRequest(HttpServletRequest httpServletRequest) {
         this.request = httpServletRequest;
     }
```

Die Parameterübergabe läuft analog ab. Man kann direkt auf die getter-Methoden der Action-Klasse zugreifen. In deinem Fall erstellst du einfach eine getUser()-Methode in der Action-Klasse und greifst dann per 

```
<s:property value="user" /> darauf zu. Falls der user ein feld name hat auch z.B. einfach per
<s:property value="user.name" />
```

Mir hat folgender Atrikel ziemlich geholfen:
http://www.infoq.com/articles/migrating-struts-2-part3


----------

